

Lean Startups suck. Here are 10 reasons why… - jamiemill
http://nanodome.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/lean-startups-suck-here-are-10-reasons-why/

======
pace
Lean Startup is some shady thing pushed through blogspam to the masses. This
self-help industry is trying to create a science out of everything.

